# Low Carb Home Brew?



## Slightly

Just wondering how to make a low carb beer with Coopers kit cans? If possible...


Cheers.


----------



## Rodolphe01

Use enzyme that should be available from your local home brew shop, it hacks up the carbohydrates ensuring that more of it gets converted to alcohol by the yeast.


----------



## manticle

You can use a dry enzyme to eat more of the residual sugars.

You need to make double sure it's finished fermenting before bottling. 

What's your reasoning behind wanting lo-carb?


----------



## kelbygreen

well it comes down to alot more then that. The best option is make a low strength beer by decreasing the sugar content and inturn the alcohol content. as doesnt the sugar turn into alcohole and carbs when the yeast eats it?? 

here is a site you might want to read.

Site Link


----------



## Slightly

Thanks everyone!



manticle said:


> What's your reasoning behind wanting lo-carb?



A mate wont try my home brew because he only drinks low carb. Thought it may be worth a try in case I have visitors watching their weight.


----------



## Cube

The below is not to be a debate on low carb vs enzymes vs less sugarz etc please  Just another option.

If it's not for yourself just go a can of goo and 500 LDME. That's as low % and low carb you are going to get without adding enzymes and mucking around too much. The beer will be about 3% ( ABOUT, guesstimate etc ). You could omit the 500 ldme and get really low % beer but taste???

Chuck some hops in for flavour as it will be quite bland without much body or taste. I've brewed about four batches of just goo and 500 LDME. Takes all day to get even tidly on it :lol:


----------



## Midnight Brew

hey hey

I have about 125ml of low carb enzyme I dont use anymore, its yours if its not too far to pick up. 

dickman


----------



## Pollux

Ahhhh, lo-carb beer. The folly of the masses....


Most of the energy the body can absorb in beer is actually in the form of alcohol.

While it may have a 1/4 of the carbs of a regular beer, the overall quantity of calories don't drop by anywhere near as much. From memory it's a difference of 110cal per 375ml serve compared to 150cal for a real beer.

Much better off hitting the light beer really.


----------



## manticle

Slightly said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> A mate wont try my home brew because he only drinks low carb. Thought it may be worth a try in case I have visitors watching their weight.



Ok. I won't go into what a wank I find lo carb beers and how unlikely it is to affect his weight. 

Best bet is either a mild/midstrength beer or the enzyme as suggested. The enzyme is what I understand commercial lo-carb beers use. It gives that signature dryness and eats away the residual sugar (and subsequently most flavour and body and other nice beer type things). 

Maybe try a half batch as I doubt he'll be drinking all of it.

It will ferment right out though so I reiterate - make sure ferment is completely finished before you bottle.


----------



## Rodolphe01

Just lie and say it is low carbohydrate B) 

I'd would guess that if he is the kind of beer drinker who thinks the only good beer is low carb because it has less energy and doesn't 'bloat' him and the other shit people carry on with, he is also the kind of beer drinker that will never appreciate home brew. Let him bring a sixer of his own macro swill low carb in a clear glass bottle or whatnot if he visits 

And as already noted, to really reduce the total energy of the beer you need to reduce the alcohol, make a nice mid-strength beer and just call it low-joule, not necessarily low-carb. In fact, making a kit beer as per normal and throwing in enzyme will make a low carb beer, that has just as much energy in it, whether it is in alcohol or carbohydrate makes no odds.


----------



## Slightly

Rudi 101 said:


> Just lie and say it is low carbohydrate B)



That's a much better idea lol!


----------

